# 1020 wheel lock up



## Rob52 (Feb 11, 2009)

Had an incident where the left wheel locked up and would only proceed with diff. lock engaged. About a year prior my dad was using loader and right side locked up, but I had noticed the PTO had been accidently kicked up partially engaged, moved back to off, no problem. The recent incident alarmed me and I have completely tore down rear end, removed both outdrives, rockshaft housing and removed pinion gear. Everything seems to be fine, nothing excessively worn, only thing I found was a brake liner was out of round with a crack in it on right brake? The diff. lock shaft had a slight bend in it at the foot pedal, but operated fine! Had to cut that shaft in order to get out without damaging case, spring and yoke. Any ideas?
Would use of non JD hyd. fluid play any role?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Almost sounds as if the brake linkage became jammed or stuck somehow. I would check all the brake linkage for proper adjustment and movement. 

When you say brake liner, do you mean the brake disk or the pto brake strap? 

Chevron makes the trans./hyd. fluid for John Deere. It is a good fluid but any good quality fluid that meets John Deere specs. will work just fine. 

For instance the Walmart Tractor/Hyd. fluid is made for Walmart by Shell through various subsidiary companies. 

The most important aspect of the fluid in my opinion is using the correct heat range/viscosity fluid. The Low Viscosity fluids are great for cold weather operation but not hot weather. 

Using good quality filters and changing them IAW maintenance schedules is another VERY important aspect.

Tractor Forum has a great sponsor who sells Fleetguard Filters which are among the best filters on the market in my opinion. 

Be sure to give them a look if and when you need TOP Quality filters at a great price!

http://www.fleetguardfilterstore.com/


----------



## Rob52 (Feb 11, 2009)

The lining is about 1/8" x 1-1/8" x the full diameter of the brake and it had hairline crack on one side with it beingway out of round, almost oval. It runs between the disk and the actual housing. Made of brake material/ abrasive. If you look at JD catalog 970/ Grid 2/10 section60/ page 20 of 1020 tractor brake disk assembly you can see what I'm talking about?
Thanks


----------



## Rob52 (Feb 11, 2009)

This tractor had been completely overhauled about 3 years ago using all JD parts and all the fluids were clean with new filters, I installed the loader last year and I had replaced the load control shaft and seats last year because of abad leak, but thats it!


----------

